# Olson crown toothed scroll saw blades



## Claymore (17 Nov 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can get some Olson crown tooth scroll saw blades? been reading a scrollsaw book and they recommended them for sawing Corian, the Skip Tooth Pegas blades are ok but if there's a better blade available then I'd like to give them a try and see if they are any good.
Today I was cutting some Corian that was 20mm thick and the Pegas number 3 easily managed it including some very tight turns..... as usual I hold the material with my trusty Mole Grips to saw and they grip the Corian well and no chatter, the Corian is mega sharp when you cut it so you need to be careful handling it as the cuts are like paper cuts and we all know how painful they can be :shock:  I finish my cut Corian bits using my Sand-Flee mop that not only takes the sharp edges away but gives it a lovely soft sheen finish...... you can polish it further using T-Cut and even Brasso polish works well on dark colours but if you are polishing white Corian you need a clear polish (I used 1000 grit wet and dry and then use car interior polish to finish and comes out lovely.
Will post some pictures of my experiments soon
Cheers
Brian


----------



## beganasatree (18 Nov 2015)

Hi Brian,
I was told about these some time ago by a member of my turning club he gets them from woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk.The thing that he likes about them is when the blade gets dull you can reverse them and have sharp set of teeth,you get two blades out of one.

Peter.


----------



## JimiJimi (18 Nov 2015)

Try here:

http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk/index.php

Jimi


----------



## Claymore (18 Nov 2015)

Thanks guys for the info, I have ordered some and will give you my verdict on them once I have tested them on the Corian.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## PeteG (19 Nov 2015)

Hello Brian  I was looking at something similar the other night, by Nique, they have an extra tooth on the down cut, much cheaper to. I won't buy Olson blades again. I bought the Mach Speed form a UK supplier but the quality was shocking, I then bought twelve dozen from the Wooden Teddy Bear in the States, and they were even worst. 
Blunt teeth, had over 20 completely void of teeth, some were so twisted that the teeth were at 4 O'clock. Shame really as when you found a good blade they were brilliant.http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/category_Fret_Saw_Blades_1.htm


----------

